# IT Consulting Firm Wanted for H1B



## h1b_it_88 (Jul 13, 2012)

Does anyone in the forum know of any IT Consulting firms or networks (preferably free) that sponsor H1Bs and pay consultants more than 60% of their bill rates? A reputable company…not somebody working out of their garage!)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

A few years ago, there were many H1b sponsored IT consultants. But due to the Neufeld Memo, nowadays you have to prove the employer-employee relationship, and that is not that easy as an (IT) consultant is often someone who will be sub-contracted on projects that are not on site of the employer. So much of the H1b requests are being denied for IT consultants.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I know there's a list with an overview off all the granted H1b visa, with name of companies, name of person, function, wage, country of origin,... It's an official list, an Excel sheet. But I don't remember anymore where you can find it. Maybe someone else knows.
I know where NOT to apply: 
U.S. Department of Labor - Wage and Hour Division (WHD) - H-1B Willful Violator List of Employers
U.S. Department of Labor - Wage and Hour Division (WHD) - H-1B Debarred/Disqualified List of Employers


----------



## h1b_it_88 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'm wondering if anybody has or is working with an H1B sponsor company currently that they can recommend. A firm that handled the H1B smoothley and pays well.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This is me as poster not as mod:
Sound makes music.


----------

